# Ellis Dividing Head Pdf Files



## HMF

Good information on these dividing heads

*
Ellis Dividing Head
*


These dividing/indexing heads work quite well in the home shop. I have used mine on both a 7" shaper and a knee mill with a 6x24" table. However, when found, they often have no documentation with them. The information posted here has been collected from a variety of sources.


----------



## LucknowKen

Thanks again for the many great uploads. I was just trying to figure out who made this unit.
The only marks i see so far are the words pats pend. The chuck is a union 6" U770.
I think maybe it made by Ellis or maybe Republic Tools.


----------

